# I want the iTunes visualizer as a background



## chevy (Jan 1, 2004)

My dream for 2004: having the iTunes visualized as my Mac desktop (moving) image.


----------



## mindbend (Jan 1, 2004)

Well, if it's really your dream, with some work, you can sort of do it.

Now, of course I don't have all the names of the apps required in front of me, but others will fill in the gaps and some versiontracker searching will help.

One PITA way would be to somehow do a screen motion cap of the visualizer and save it as a Quicktime movie. Hopefully there's some motiongrab software that can get a decent frame rate. Then get the shareware app that plays QT movies as desktops (can't recall name). It's really cool. Runs slow on older machines I guess, but my DP (G4) boxes ran it like glass.

Plan B: get a DV video camera, point it at the visualizer, capture it as QT movie and run it thru the same shareware app.

Option 3: Take a still screen cap, place it as your desktop and then wiggle your head really fast.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 1, 2004)

The shareware app to display QuickTime movies as a screensaver is *Save Hollywood*
And the one to run the screensaver in the background is called *xBack*, though there is a terminal command that does the same thing.
That said, running ANY screen saver in the background is a drain on system performance that's best avoided, plus its awfully distracting. The ideal desktop background looks nice but unobtrusive.


----------



## mindbend (Jan 1, 2004)

Just a small clarification. The app I was referring to does neither. It uses QT movies as a replacement for the desktop, not as a screen saver. And it didn't use screen savers for the desktop, but rather QT movies. 

It is indeed a novelty thing, and not receommended in general for performance issues, but as I stated, I ran it on my DP machines for a while, just for kicks and there was virtually no interference. ran like glass.

I also made a custom movie using After Effects that created a very subtle, dreamy atmosphere. Very impressive...great way to get people to say, how in the hell did you do that?!

In the end I dumped it cuz I went for a totally optimized system after Panther came out. I do recomend it just to try, it's fun.


----------



## Cat (Jan 2, 2004)

> That said, running ANY screen saver in the background is a drain on system performance that's best avoided, plus its awfully distracting. The ideal desktop background looks nice but unobtrusive.


Yes it is indeed. But it's nice to show off with this trick  ... set flurry as screensaver, run it in the background, use transparent terminal windows ...
If you've got it, marine acquarium screensaver is also nice, or one of the matrix effect savers. Pretty damn impressive.


----------

